
How Sports Infect Your Brain - nireyal
http://www.nirandfar.com/2012/08/how-sports-infect-your-brain.html
======
brudgers
> _"Let’s face it, the ritual of dressing in special attire, wearing colors
> signifying a tribal-like affiliation, and paying top dollar for the right to
> watch people we’ve never met play a game for our amusement, is quite
> frankly, weird."_

People use special attire for all sorts of rituals, from church attendance to
clubbing. Tribalism is normal...or rather one's tribalism appears normal while
another person's may appear weird - trousers are not inherently superior to a
kilt or loincloth, except that they won't get one fired from their job at the
bank (and how weird is working in a bank in terms of human history?).

